
Stop Paying $250k for a Degree and a Network - stevekrouse
http://stevekrouse.com/blog/college
======
theWold
> This way, you’d get all the smart kids in the same place, just like in any
> other competitive 4-year program.

I found this statement rather interesting. I had an internship at Garmin where
they provided housing to all the interns via dorms at a nearby university. It
was rather refreshing to be near students whom where, for the lack of better
words, smart. They had received an internship. There was some bar that people
had to pass higher than just SAT/ACT and what your grades were in High School.
People had drones, RC cars, Raspberry Pis (and others), every weekend was
something different and new. (Not to mention how engineers can go from
drinking, to science, and back in seconds).

It was a better time than I ever had in University Housing at my actual
college (but then again my college wasn't exactly a Tech/Engineering college
(we just had a decent program that wasn't $250K)). Even when I made my stunt
to stay in the Honors Dorm at my University, there's quite a divide of
personality when you get students from all majors. It was rather segregated
internal communities of STEM, Arts, and Not STEM/Arts. It was never quite as
amazing to live in a group like that was provided at that Internship.

